# modified Cub Cadets



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Check out this articulating Cub Cadet 1450


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

and


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Fork lift truck or tractor?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

jd
Is the second with the sunshade a two-seater? Those are some real nice machines. Was this a show you attended?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Yes it is a 2 seater with a bed im not sure if the bed dumper however.These were taken today at the Antique tractor and Garden tractor show at Penfield Illinois


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I saw your other post about the show. Looks like a real good time! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks for the pictures JD


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

Interesting pics, thanks.

I really like the articulating CC.



:flamedevi This is my 666th post :flamedevi


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

They were every place was real Cub Cadet paradise.With others thrown in also.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Man i like this one this thing is cool 

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=46245>


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Were those all custom work? Some look like they could have came from the factory. They really done a good job with them.

Mark


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

All custom work


----------

